# Topics banned on PDF



## EagleEyes

Any topic related to the keywords below is banned from PDF. Any discussions or thread creation on these keywords will get you banned accordingly.

-rape threads-
-toilets-
-50 cent chinese army-
-failed state-
-dark skin-
-hindus-
-urine-
-caste system
-poor conditions in india
-pak india genealogy debates
-indian economy-
-religious - quran/hadiths
-chinese economy-
-religious proselytizing-
-cartoon comic face or a facepalm picture-
-immature uae vs iran (we will obliterate the other side type) topics-
-local indian/china news - nothing to do with world affairs
-72 virgins/religous

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
67


----------



## SpArK

Atlast some sanity. Good move. Great decision.

@Indians .. all economy news can be discussed in the sticky section instead of opening new threads.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-115.html


Also please restrict posting local news reports in an international forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

it will improve nature of the members also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

Sir, what about the so-called "50 cents party, army" thread thats basically is an insult to all Chinese members? and should articles from some well know "hate sites" like "Epoch Times", "Free-tibet.com" be allowed on this forum? Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Brotherhood said:


> Sir, what about the so-called "50 cents part, army" thread thats basically is an insult to all Chinese members? and should articles from some well know "hate sites" like "Epoch Times", "Free-tibet.com" be allowed on this forum? Thanks.


 
Not allowed, these thread creators will be banned. We will soon have a mechanism where only Full Members (who have spent enough time) get to create threads only.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## tanlixiang28776

How about banning the Vietnamese sock puppets that turn up by the truckload everyday to pollute the China section of the site.

Its the same people that spew the same line in the same manner with different identities.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AmberDutt

WebMaster said:


> Any topic related to the keywords below is banned from PDF. Any discussions or thread creation on these keywords will get you banned accordingly.
> 
> -rape-
> -toilets-
> -indian economy-
> -chinese economy-
> -failed state-
> -dark skin-


 
\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/

sorry for the over excitement, but great stuff.. hopefully will get rid of 100s of useless threads...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

tanlixiang28776 said:


> How about banning the Vietnamese sock puppets that turn up by the truckloads everyday to pollute the China section of the site.


 
If they are violating the rules, report the posts so they will be banned.

The more reports = better clean up.

Also please dont violate rules when discussing with a person who is, you will also be banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

tanlixiang28776 said:


> How about banning the* Vietnamese sock puppets* that turn up by the truckload everyday to pollute the China section of the site.
> 
> Its the same people that spew the same line in the same manner with different identities.


 
Thats a violation of insulting a nation/nationality.

Not reporting though.


----------



## King123

@ Webmaster

Kindly don't allow local issues on international forum. There is flood on certain things....


----------



## Brotherhood

WebMaster said:


> Not allowed, these thread creators will be banned. We will soon have a mechanism where only Full Members (who have spent enough time) get to create threads only.



Sir, here is one from "Epoch Times" still running actively for more than a week which I been reported as posting article from well known "hate site". Thanks
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/114591-chinese-spying-falun-gong-convicted-germany.html


----------



## Leader

looks like we need to rename somethings !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

SpArK said:


> Thats a violation of insulting a nation/nationality.
> 
> Not reporting though.


 
Only stating facts

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockpuppet_(Internet)

A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception within an online community. In its earliest usage, a sockpuppet was a false identity through which a member of an Internet community speaks with or about himself or herself, pretending to be a different person,[1] like a ventriloquist manipulating a hand puppet.

So many new ones everyday that you can't even count them.

Here is a particularly humorous article on it. 

http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-cheaters-guide-to-winning-online-arguments/

These guys aren't even that good at it. All of the sock puppet identities speak in broken and barely coherent English with the same nationalistic attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

so guys purchase new dictionary..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Also requesting to restrict social-political threads other than from Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

Brotherhood said:


> Sir, here is one from "Epoch Times" still running actively for more than a week which I been reported as posting article from well known "hate site". Thanks
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/114591-chinese-spying-falun-gong-convicted-germany.html


 
How is that website a "Hate Site"? AFAIK, the site is vehemently anti-CCP and its policies. That does not amount to "hate". One excellent example of "hate sites" is the Stormfront.org. Epoch times is nothing like THAT!!! STOP slandering anything that doesnt tow the party's line.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## tanlixiang28776

gubbi said:


> How is that website a "Hate Site"? AFAIK, the site is vehemently anti-CCP and its policies. That does not amount to "hate". One excellent example of "hate sites" is the Stormfront.org. Epoch times is nothing like THAT!!! STOP slandering anything that doesnt tow the party's line.


 
The webmaster has already spoken on the issue.



WebMaster said:


> Not allowed, these thread creators will be banned. We will soon have a mechanism where only Full Members (who have spent enough time) get to create threads only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gubbi

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Only stating facts
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockpuppet_(Internet)
> 
> A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception within an online community. In its earliest usage, a sockpuppet was a false identity through which a member of an Internet community speaks with or about himself or herself, pretending to be a different person,[1] like a ventriloquist manipulating a hand puppet.


Excellent excuse to hide behind!


> These guys aren't even that good at it. All of the sock puppet identities speak in broken and barely coherent English with the same nationalistic attitude.


 And you think your compatriots fare any better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

tanlixiang28776 said:


> The webmaster has already spoken on the issue.


 
He never mentioned that he accepts that it is a hate site. What I understand is the WM meant "hate" topics will not be allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Now I am scared of starting a new topic for discussion  should I or shouldn't I.... hmmm I will wait for someone else to be the scapegoat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

also Indian members should be restricted to start only 5 threads per day !! mostly they repeat threads and flood it with indian stuff that really doesnot concern us...unless important understandings are being drawn from the information provided, the suggestion must be taken into account !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SpArK

Leader said:


> also Indian members should be restricted to start only 5 threads per day !! mostly they repeat threads and flood it with indian stuff that really doesnot concern us...unless important understandings are being drawn from the information provided !


 
Thats a good move. Indians -5, Chinese 7, Srilankans -2,bangladeshis-4 .. sounds like a great idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Leader said:


> also Indian members should be restricted to start only 5 threads per day !! mostly they repeat threads and flood it with indian stuff that really doesnot concern us...unless important understandings are being drawn from the information provided, the suggestion must be taken into account !


 
How about everyone gets 3 a day?


----------



## Safriz

so i wont have to see any mlre of those feminist threads anymore....nearly all about rape.....
seriously this website was turning into ivillage.. good decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

I think the best way would be to moderate the new threads. 

Let all full members be allowed to start threads, but only moderators can "unlock" these threads for discussion. This way only relevant topics to the forum can be discussed. I am tired of seeing similar threads everywhere followed by "textbook" arguments from some specific members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

gubbi said:


> Excellent excuse to hide behind!
> 
> Have you actually seen the countless posters that show up everyday with the same grammatical proficiency, style, and even source material repeated ad nauseum?
> 
> And you think your compatriots fare any better?



Have you actually seen the countless new posters that show up by the legion with the same grammatical proficiency, style, and even source material repeated ad nauseum?

No? I didn't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Leader said:


> also Indian members should be restricted to start only 5 threads per day !! mostly they repeat threads and flood it with indian stuff that really doesnot concern us...unless important understandings are being drawn from the information provided, the suggestion must be taken into account !


 
Apply the same to Pakistanis and I am ready to accept this clause then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckyyy

WebMaster said:


> Any topic related to the keywords below is banned from PDF. Any discussions or thread creation on these keywords will get you banned accordingly.
> 
> -rape-
> -toilets-
> -indian economy-
> -chinese economy-
> -50 cent chinese army-
> -failed state-
> -dark skin-
> -hindus-


 
i think there is nothing wrong discussing a topic but the core issue should be the topic should be discussed in a civilized mannar taking care of the santiments of the community , and the blame shouldn't be lay on the topic or a keyword but the it's the entire resposiblity on the posters to make sence with the topic ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

SpArK said:


> Thats a good move. Indians -5, Chinese 7, *Srilankans -2*,bangladeshis-4 .. sounds like a great idea.



Lankan Ranger will be mad.... his only posts are new threads man... he should be exempt!


----------



## Safriz

SpArK said:


> Thats a good move. Indians -5, Chinese 7, Srilankans -2,bangladeshis-4 .. sounds like a great idea.


 
instead of assigning number of threads to nationalities. there should be u universal limit on all according to your rank ln this website.


----------



## Brotherhood

gubbi said:


> How is that website a "Hate Site"? AFAIK, the site is vehemently anti-CCP and its policies. That does not amount to "hate". One excellent example of "hate sites" is the Stormfront.org. Epoch times is nothing like THAT!!! STOP slandering anything that doesnt tow the party's line.



What a typical 'hypocrite", perhaps you forgot how you cry about it when someone posted an article from A Zillion reasons to escape from India
short memory eh? So do spare me for your kind concern please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

tanlixiang28776 said:


> How about everyone gets 3 a day?


 
how about 1 per day, and 2nd onwards on approval from the management ? with a maximum limit of 3 per day?


----------



## Safriz

luckyyy said:


> i think there is nothing wrong discussing a topic but the core issue should be the topic should be discussed in a civilized mannar taking care of the santiments of the community , and the blame shouldn't be lay on the topic or a keyword but the it's the entire resposiblity on the posters to make sence with the topic ...


 
the problem was that there are members here who have dedicated their lifes to searching rape incidents in pakistan and creating multiple threads on same incident. this is not fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Leader said:


> how about 1 per day, and 2nd onwards on approval from the management ? with a maximum limit of 3 per day?


 
Like we take tablets by prescription. 1 tablet a day and more on approval from doctor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckyyy

StingRoy said:


> Lankan Ranger will be mad.... his only posts are new threads man... he should be exempt!


 
nothing wrong in opening a new thread if some one pick the news first...

but it's shouldn't be a propoganda article..
it should came from a authentic source..
content of the article shouldn't be baised..
and the thread opener shouldn't mingle to fabricate/modify the thread tittle to his wishs..


----------



## SpArK

Also keep a tab on those who instigate flame wars in an Innocent way by supporting the flamers without breaking the rules.

These guys comes on other threads with words like "yes bro", "well said mate", "exactly said", "we all know" sort of arguments.

I know atleast 2-3 of them who has been successful in derailing using, what i call "soft trolling".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

another limit sjould be on creating bk
b blast/ suicide bombing and terrorism threads....There shluld be one sticky thread for all such incidents../ do as not to give terrorists the publicity and advertisment they want. and not to demoralize pakistani members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

luckyyy said:


> nothing wrong in opening a new thread if some one pick the news first...
> 
> but it's shouldn't be a propoganda article..
> it should came from a authentic source..
> content of the article shouldn't be baised..
> and the thread opener shouldn't mingle to fabricate/modify the thread tittle to his wishs..


 
Propaganda, authenticity, bias.... all very subjective words. Not possible to implement. Sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Maybe we can have junior moderators, who can take care of the new suicide trolls
==============

And a ban on obnoxious posts like just writing"Lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" with a gazillion "z" or just posting emoticons. I mean what are we 12?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gubbi

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Have you actually seen the countless new posters that show up by the legion with the same grammatical proficiency, style, and even source material repeated ad nauseum?
> 
> No? I didn't think so.


 
Dude, not being active doesnt mean I dont read. What I find funny is that you make fun of them while your very own compatriots are woefully deficient in the very areas you accuse others of wanting. Not to mention repeating the same stuff over and over again even when debunked with excellent authoritative sources or pulling out ridiculous numbers out of nowhere!!

And you make fun of others?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## luckyyy

my suggestion is that there should be a indian, chinese member too , be appointed as a local moderator in their repected sections , these moderaters should have the right to lock a thread and if the seniour moderaters agreed then the thread should be deleted/ or unlock...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

luckyyy said:


> my suggestion is that there should be a indian, chinese member too , be appointed as a local moderator in their repected sections , these moderaters should have the right to lock a thread and if the seniour moderaters agreed then the thread should be deleted/ or unlook...


 
You are asking for too much buddy. The mods here , i believe are doing a wonderful job. No need for other nationalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmberDutt

Leader said:


> also Indian members should be restricted to start only 5 threads per day !! mostly they repeat threads and flood it with indian stuff that really doesnot concern us...unless important understandings are being drawn from the information provided, the suggestion must be taken into account !


 
Better suggestion.. Let Indian members be not allowed on the forum at all.. See how long the forum lasts after that..


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AmberDutt said:


> Better suggestion.. Let Indian members be not allowed on the forum at all.. See how long the forum lasts after that..


 
Let's try it and see.


----------



## SpArK

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Let's try it and see.


 
Then *you* wont be having anything to post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## luckyyy

SpArK said:


> You are asking for too much buddy. The mods here , i believe are doing a wonderful job. No need for other nationalities.


 
why not try it for few days just on a token bases to check the integrities , ...


----------



## ptldM3

WebMaster said:


> Any topic related to the keywords below is banned from PDF. Any discussions or thread creation on these keywords will get you banned accordingly.
> 
> -rape-
> *-toilets-*-indian economy-
> -chinese economy-
> -50 cent chinese army-
> -failed state-
> -dark skin-
> -hindus-


 
Better add outhouses to the list


----------



## SpArK

luckyyy said:


> why not try it for few days just on a token bases to check the integrities , ...


 
You got to be kidding me. You are basically saying junior Indian moderators in Indian sections. 

What Indian sections? Economy? Political? Social? ... Its been made clear , there will be no more.

And the trolling in Indian "defense' section can very well be managed by the long list of moderators here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

gubbi said:


> Dude, not being active doesnt mean I dont read. What I find funny is that you make fun of them while your very own compatriots are woefully deficient in the very areas you accuse others of wanting. Not to mention repeating the same stuff over and over again even when debunked with excellent authoritative sources or pulling out ridiculous numbers out of nowhere!!
> 
> And you make fun of others?


 
How am I making fun of them? New posters show up every single day with the same sources and repeat what the previous posters have said and expect people to change their minds. And your agreeing with the sock puppets is no surprise to me. You would agree with anyone against the Chinese members.

I certainly will make fun of others when I feel it necessary. People like you for example

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tanlixiang28776

ptldM3 said:


> Better add outhouses to the list


 
time to take out the thesaurus


----------



## Leader

SpArK said:


> Also keep a tab on those who instigate flame wars in an Innocent way by supporting the flamers without breaking the rules.
> 
> These guys comes on other threads with words like "yes bro", "well said mate", "exactly said", "we all know" sort of arguments.
> 
> I know atleast 2-3 of them who has been successful in derailing using, what i call "soft trolling".


 
exactly, we all know this, well said mate, keep it up bro !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

Leader said:


> exactly, we all know this, well said mate, keep it up bro !!


 
well said old chap.


----------



## gubbi

tanlixiang28776 said:


> How am I making fun of them? New posters show up every single day with the same sources and repeat what the previous posters have said and expect people to change their minds. And *your agreeing with the sock puppets in no surprise to me*. *You would agree with anyone against the Chinese members*.


 
Again, typical behavior exhibited by certain members. Show me where I have agreed with illogical statements? Show me any single instance. Now if you accuse me of agreeing with logical statements supported by irrefutable sources, I would only pity thee.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gubbi said:


> *Again, typical behavior exhibited by certain members.* Show me where I have agreed with illogical statements? Show me any single instance. Now if you accuse me of agreeing with logical statements supported by irrefutable sources, I would only pity thee.


 
Buddy, you forgot to call us "bots" this time.


----------



## EagleEyes

List is updated.


----------



## Awesome

Pakistan, India Genealogy debates added to banned topics

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## EagleEyes

Further updated.


----------



## Awesome

religious proselytizing


----------



## Awesome

Immature UAE vs Iran topics.


----------



## EagleEyes

Local Indian/Chinese/Other Countries News/Topic banned. If it has no relation with World Affairs, Strategic Issues, dont post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EagleEyes

Again, i see some users abusing different religions. Have some shame that you would position yourself in a manner that others would insult your religion.

Those who continue with abusing religions will get an immediate ban.

Act like a human!

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## EagleEyes

Bump.

Social problems in India/China are none of our concern, in addition please see the banned topics.

Users who violate rules will simply be banned. This is not your trolling platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## EagleEyes

-not valid

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## EagleEyes

Rape discussions are now allowed as requested, we are still looking for a strategy to control what is posted in those topics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Using the 72 virgins phrase and using it to mock and making fun is prohibited. It is a religious issue which many of non-Muslims don't fully understand. Please show some respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Using the phrase Pakistan occupied Kashmir is not allowed for its flamebait value. Use disputed territory instead/

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------

